
The Reason No One Is Bragging About iPad App Sales: The Numbers Are Too Small - ALee
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/04/06/businessinsider-the-reason-no-one-is-bragging-about-ipad-app-sales-the-numbers-are-too-small-2010-4.DTL
======
maxklein
Some hard numbers: with 6 sales over two days and a pretty bad app - I was at
spot 27 in the paid books category of the iPad store. The equivalent spot in
the iPhone store would require 60-80 daily sales on average over a 7 day
period.

According to the Free Books post yesterday, Colin is at #3 spot in the free
Books category and has had 20k downloads in 3 days. That's 6.5k downloads per
day. The #12 free app in the books category of the iPhone market has 2300
downloads per day over a 7 day period.

iPad sales are still low, but the iPhone market is not a techie market, it's a
consumer market. When the normal consumers get familiar with their products,
sales will go up.

~~~
jacquesm
That, and the fact that there are literally millions of iphone users out there
and less than a million ipad users.

I think the sales figures are actually pretty good once you take that factor
in to account.

------
chrisbolt
What do they expect? Apple says 300,000 iPads were sold on Saturday, whereas
last Christmas there were 42 million iPhones, not including iPod touches. Of
course the numbers are going to be far smaller, the customer base is still
growing.

------
metatronscube
And the rest of the world is still waiting to get their hands on it (me
included)

